# Puzzle



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I made these years ago. Both pieces are made on two solid pieces of wood. There has been no veneering, cutting in half and re-gluing, etc.

Just two pieces, fitted together.

Last week my neigbors son who is in grade 9, took these to his shop class. Non of the students could figure out how they went together. Nor the shop teacher.

The rectangular piece showing the dovetail has the same size dovetail on all four sides.

So, how was this done? If some of you old timers know about this, please keep mum for a bit and let the younger guys try to figure it out.

Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You guys still have shop teachers? Wow. I don't think we have for 20 years around here. Unless you pay for Voc school.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Here is a hint. Rotation is required.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

put the seperate pieces in boiling water, took them out, put them together and let them cool?

Or something like that...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

No rotation, no boiling water :laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

In fairness of the game, I pm'd the answer...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Knotty got it. :thumbsup: But he's not telling yet. :no:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

dang, I thought it would be something like this


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Am I a puzzle pro now? :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Brutus got one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

can't figure the other one, Kato...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not telling yet.

Tomorrow.


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to work w/this old skool carpenter and he'd make all sorts of wood puzzles and bring em to work for the young bucks to try and solve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Katoman I messages you :thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, having the experience of almost never getting out of the Woodshop classroom and into the shop due to being unable to 'square up' a block of wood (the teacher finally took my misshapen block, threw it at my head and yelled at me to get my butt out there, tough love I guess and many years ago) I'm really impressed by the workmanship of the items shown and also have no idea, especially with the four sided one, of how this is done. I'm looking forward to seeing what the solution is..............


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

I know the one on the right.
The one on the left I'd guess the dovetail is tapered thin to thicker on the heal with the other piece tapered to match.


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

The one on the left has compound angles but the appearance fools you. You should be able to just pull them apart, correct?

The one on the right. The bottom piece will look like an octagon from top view when you separate them? Again, compound angles giving an illusion. 

Am I correct?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The one the slides together... The dovetails are cut on a 45 degree compound angles.. the one on the left.. I don't know...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The one on the right*** I meant to type that.. sorry


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

mikecocozza said:


> The one on the left has compound angles but the appearance fools you. You should be able to just pull them apart, correct?


So if you can just pull them apart, then there are actually voids inside the assembled puzzle not visible... yes, no, maybe?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just like this


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

Rich d wins!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Just like this
> 
> View attachment 57257


That's what I was thinking for the one on the right, but I don't know about the other one:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For the left.. is it a press fit?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> Just like this
> 
> View attachment 57257


this is the one I got... I can't figure the other one, still.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Good stuff Kato- I thought i knew it all :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, Rich is correct. Knottywoodwork got it first, then Brutus. Good show guys.

The one on the left has a dovetail the size you see on the bottom cut through the other piece on a 45 degree angle. It is inserted then "stood up" into position.

This was an exercise in thinking outside the box. Hope you enjoyed. :thumbsup:

Just checked my messages and Rustbucket got them both. He's the winner.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

katoman said:


> Ok, Rich is correct. Knottywoodwork got it first, then Brutus. Good show guys.
> 
> The one on the left has a dovetail the size you see on the bottom cut through the other piece on a 45 degree angle. It is inserted then "stood up" into position.
> 
> ...


Argh. The one on the left, how you described it, is one way I was thinking of, but I second guessed myself and thought "nah that wont work"... :laughing:

Thanks, Kato. That was fun. :clap:


----------

